# This is happening in Tucson, Az



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm putting this link here, because the more exposure the better. It's so sad, there's threads all over craigslist about this, and this isn't the only site - apparently Animal Control has known about this for YEARS









http://www.kgun9.com/global/Category.asp...&partnerclipid=


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That's really disturbing becuase judging by the number of bones there it's quite a few people who are doing this.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Pathetic excuse of







Cant these lowlifes at least surrender their animals to a shelter?


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes there are a number of people doing this, and apparently it's been going on for years and years. The story broke because someone had reported to a local horse rescue of a younger mare out there almost dead from starvation - and when she went to rescue her she discoverd this "dog patch", people are tying animals to trees and just letting them die there







There's been scores of people going out there in the last few days, and they've found a litter of puppies without their mother, but some other female dog trying to protect them while she was badly hurt in the leg. It's just awful. 

I just found out that this isn't the only dumping place for animals either







I blame it somewhat on the economy, but moreso on 3rd world thinking, and so many illegals here, and dog & **** fighting, illegals trespassing and killing a cow for one piece of meat, drug lords, gangs etc... It just makes my stomache turn and I hope PAAC will step up and investigate more, that's why I'm putting it on such a public forum. I'm hoping it helps in some way.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

This is awful.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

sickening..........these poor creatures. No one should die like that. I hope the survivors find amazing homes.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Disgusting.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't care how bad the economy is, there are options. Your dog can eat the most crappy dog food and be happy with you...friends, relatives, shelters, at least find a way to give your pet a chance if you can't keep it. 

To do this is horrible.


----------



## Shadowhoffen (Dec 17, 2009)

sad, horrible, disguisting ..... there aren't words bad enough for this ....... 
makes me hug my furries all the tighter ... sometimes the human race makes me ill


----------

